# Corbels sizing and positioning?



## Im_no_expert (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello everyone, I’m new here and fairly new to woodworking.

I am working on a mantel, and want in incorporate corbels under it more for decorative not so much for support.

My question is how deep and how tall should I make them? There is nothing under the mantel no fireplace or anything so I don’t want them to go to the floor. Instead I want them to appear to be supporting the mantel.

The mantel is 60in wide on top, and it tapers down all around to about 54in. It is 4in thick, and goes from 10in deep on top down to about 7in deep on the bottom. I don’t want the corbels to be too thin or too short, and plan to put 2 of them in from the ends a bit.

Any advice on sizing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If there is no fireplace under your "mantel" then it would normally be called a shelf. The definition of mantel generally involves its placement over or around a fireplace.


If your "mantel" is 60" wide on top and tapers down to 54" on the bottom, how can it only be 4" thick? Do you maybe mean 60" at back and 54" in front? I do not follow the 10" deep to 7" deep at all.


Can you provide a sketch?


George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Post a photo*

Your description isn't clear to me ...tapering and all. Never saw a tapered mantle. :surprise2:

Generally speaking the corbels are 4" to 6" thick and in from the ends about 12" to 15". They would range between 10" to 12" in height. 
here's some examples;
https://www.google.com/search?q=,ma...xcfeAhUH9IMKHU3jChMQ_AUIFCgC&biw=1920&bih=938

A mantle without a fireplace beneath is strange. Was there a fireplace at one time, on a brick or stone wall? If it's just decorative, it will just have to relate to the other objects in the room, so the design and be contemporary or traditional. :smile2:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

There is a Kreg video showing construction of a mantel.

also many pics on the net.
johnep


----------



## Im_no_expert (Nov 8, 2018)

Ok so sorry to call it a mantle, lets change that to decorative shelf for my wife, lol.
And tapered was maybe not the best way to describe it.

Here are some photos to show what I have so far, please forgive the tape I have not fully assembled it yet.

So the very top surface is 60x10in.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

corbels are typically carved or at the least band sawed and routed, anything less is just a bracket
home depot, lowes and the web are full of prefabricated corbels that match the trim and wood you chose
provided you could find the wood, this example would be easy to cut and route
imo... the corbel you chose should measure a little over half the depth of the bottom or risk being too petite


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You have to strike a balance, the corbels should be in proportion to the size of the mantle, they should appear to be large enough to be supporting the top, yet not so large as to dominate the overall appearance of the shelf.

Two corbels, one at each end will generally be larger than multiple ones running across the length of the top.

Do a web search of "images" to get an idea of proportions that appeal to you and what suits your room.


----------

